
Understanding the JavaScript API for Office - smacktoward
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/office/dev/add-ins/develop/understanding-the-javascript-api-for-office
======
nxrabl
So according to this [0] it runs in Internet Explorer on Windows and WebKit on
MacOS (which explains why there's so much JQuery in the examples), but here
[1] it talks about writing plugins in Typescript with no transpilation step.
So Office is shipping Typescript now? In any case I look forward to a bright,
dreamy future where Typescript is Windows' default scripting language.

[0] [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/office/dev/add-
ins/concepts...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/office/dev/add-
ins/concepts/privacy-and-security)

[1] [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/office/dev/add-
ins/develop/...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/office/dev/add-
ins/develop/convert-javascript-to-typescript)

